# Name The Movie



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Crowds gathered, and the people of the temp once again rejoiced!  Why you ask?  Well because the ever popular Name The Movie game is back!  Yes that right folks, this fun game originally started by greyhound is back for another round!  Come one, come all and join in!

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved which were :

Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous posted list.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemps picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.

To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

Sometimes the round have a theme, but just to get the ball rolling we'll start this one as general game.  So you can pick a still from a film from any era or genre.

There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur.  As I'm starting this season and there is no previous round winner I'll be the judge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Also just a side note from me personally, we're gonna miss you this round Szyslak.  We all hope you're keeping well and had a good Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Now let's get playing! I'll start the ball rolling with an easy one :


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats Easy

ZombieLand


Brb Lemme find a pic

EDIT:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> ZombieLand



You are 100% correct!

*Scores*
zeromac : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland



(Don't forget to PM me the answer once you've posted a pic mate, just in case you're not on-line and someone guesses it right)


----------



## FlatFrogger (Dec 30, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Thats Easy
> 
> ZombieLand
> 
> ...



Alvin and the chipmunks, probably the first one.

Try this one:


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Riiiiiiiiiight, hang on a second.  When you've posted your answer what for confirmation before posting your pic.  I know you know the answer and stuff, but it keeps the game flowing nice and well and stops it become chaotic and hard to follow for people just joining in.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Dec 30, 2009)

Fair enough now I getcha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although there is an issue with zero's which you noticed too hence why i linked up and carried on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I spoiler tagged mine unless you prefer i stripped it for the meanwhile?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Thats Easy
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> ...



thats moon isnt it? answering anyway


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> Fair enough now I getcha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's cool mate.  There's bound to be some hiccups when it starts.  It's definitely the right answer cos I just found the still, so I'll just update the scores here.  The main things to remember are to wait for confirmation and score updates before posting your still and always PM the previous person with the answer to the one you posted.  It keeps things flowing nice and easy, and makes it easier to follow for potheads like myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## FlatFrogger (Dec 30, 2009)

Correct .Radiant


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> Correct .Radiant



I've updated the scores and list.  It's up to the person who posted the last picture to update the score list when he lets the guesser know he was correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon



(Feel free to post your pic now .Radiant, and don't forget to PM the answer to FlatFrogger)


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

there we go. should be an easy one for anyone who likes kung-fu flicks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Sha Po Lang?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sha Po Lang?



nope, hint: its related to bruce lee.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Ip Man?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Ip Man?



yup.

updated scores 
*Scores*
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Radiant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up :


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 30, 2009)

Identity?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

No sorry B-Blue mate, it's older than Identity.

edit : Here's a hint.  It was a hit man. with a Ghostbuster!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd almost forgotten how often "stumping" happens in this game.

No penalty for guessing, fellas!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'd almost forgotten how often "stumping" happens in this game.
> 
> No penalty for guessing, fellas!



That reminds me, I meant to post a new pic but got caught up chatting in the shoutbox! lol

Here's a new pic :


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Next up :



I'll go with Con Air?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'll go with Con Air?



Sorry Guild mate, that's incorrect.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 30, 2009)

Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Grosse Pointe Blank



That's the one mate!

*Scores*
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank


----------



## Tanas (Dec 30, 2009)

Next...


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 30, 2009)

Burn After Reading? never mind.

Is that Brad Pitt (left)?


----------



## Tanas (Dec 30, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Burn After Reading? never mind.
> 
> Is that Brad Pitt (left)?


No... Its Life, Jim, But Not As We Know It.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

is that evolution?


----------



## Tanas (Dec 31, 2009)

Incorrect


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 31, 2009)

Hint please :3


----------



## Tanas (Dec 31, 2009)

This should make it easier.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 31, 2009)

I officially fail because I don't know any of those actors


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Carriers


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> Carriers



Correct! (And thanks for editing the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

*Scores*
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
DozerGuy : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

My bad....... fixed it Trolley


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 31, 2009)

"Death Race 2000"


Frankenstein?  Grasshopper?  Yes!


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup,


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

** Edited out, thanks for updating the scores Tanas mate.

Don't forget to update the scores next time DozerGuy.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 31, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Death Race 2000"
> 
> 
> Frankenstein?  Grasshopper?  Yes!


Correct

*Scores*
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
DozerGuy : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tanas


----------



## driverzx (Jan 1, 2010)

If nobody posts a new film:





It's a screenshot, TinEye is useless.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2010)

driver, do me a favour and remove your screenshot.  We're waiting on Lazycus to take his turn.  If you want to play then follow the rules.


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

Something tells me he isnt posting a image Trolley.
So ill go ahead and do the next one

*snip


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2010)

No outgum, sometimes it can take a day or two for the person to post their pic.  Specially around the hols.  Even if he doesn't come back the rules from previous round are that the person who posted previously posts a new pic.  Do me a favour and remove the pic.

edit : Cheers outgum.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry it took so long, so here's an easy one from games past:


----------



## greyhound (Jan 2, 2010)

The Man with Two Brains?


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done and quickly too.  Maybe too easy.  Stump 'em greyhound!

*Scores*
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
DozerGuy : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains


----------



## greyhound (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2010)

Great to have you participating, Greyhound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You've stumped me.


----------



## greyhound (Jan 2, 2010)

OK, this may be slightly more obscure than I first thought. I know there are some fans of zombie movies on this forum, so I'm pretty sure someone will know it. That's the first hint. This film may make you think twice about that Skiing holiday in Scandinavia this season.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it Dead Snow?


----------



## greyhound (Jan 2, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
DozerGuy : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2010)

Next movie!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 2, 2010)

Goodfellas?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2010)

Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
B-Blue: 1
p1ngpong: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
DozerGuy : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 2, 2010)

yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next:





Easy...


----------



## moozxy (Jan 2, 2010)

disctrict 9!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 2, 2010)

That's right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
moozxy: 1
B-Blue: 1
p1ngpong: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9


----------



## moozxy (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## B-Blue (Jan 3, 2010)

*HINT*: John Lennon


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Nowhere Boy?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 3, 2010)

Nowhere Boy?

Edit: DAMN IT HATSU U SPAMMER


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 3, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Nowhere Boy?



Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
B-Blue: 1
p1ngpong: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Something kinda easy:


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2010)

fight club


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> fight club



Correctomundo!

*Scores*
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
B-Blue: 1
p1ngpong: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club 



Your turn, Joe88.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2010)

Is that Con-Air?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Beat me to it, Vulpes.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2010)

you got it

*Scores*
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
B-Blue: 1
p1ngpong: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air



your up Vulpes Abnocto


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2010)

You couldn't have gotten it anyway, Hatsu. You got the one right before. 
By protocol Joe88 should have PMd you the answer, in case it was answered and he wasn't here to confirm it.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You couldn't have gotten it anyway, Hatsu. You got the one right before.
> By protocol Joe88 should have PMd you the answer, in case it was answered and he wasn't here to confirm it.


True, true.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, post you pic!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Blue Velvet.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it Blue Velvet?

EDIT: Beaten to it. _Again._


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Blue Velvet.



Right with eversharp!




Spoiler: Best line from the movie



 LETS FUUUUUUCKK! I'LL FUCK ANYTHING THAT MOVES!!!!  ~Frank Booth




*Scores*
*p1ngpong: 2*
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
B-Blue: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Next movie!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

25th Hour?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 25th Hour?



Sorry that is incorrect.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 3, 2010)

The Italian Job?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> The Italian Job?



Sorry also incorrect, here is another picture so we can get the round going.


----------



## Lumnous (Jan 3, 2010)

Oceans thirteen


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> Oceans thirteen



Sorry incorrect.


----------



## Lumnous (Jan 3, 2010)

21


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> 21



No sorry that is not it.


----------



## Lumnous (Jan 3, 2010)

Rounders


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

CORRECT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
p1ngpong: 2
Lumnous: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
B-Blue: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders



Dont forget to host the image for the next film yourself, and to PM me the answer Lumnous.


----------



## Lumnous (Jan 3, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> CORRECT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill let someone else. i just did this for fun


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine whatever, seeing as you're too lazy to post the next film yourself I will do it. I will take you off the scores too so the game doesn't get screwed up as well.

If you don't want to participate properly don't participate at all people.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 3, 2010)

Unbreakable!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
B-Blue: 2
p1ngpong: 2
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 3, 2010)

Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
B-Blue: 2
p1ngpong: 2
*MegaAce™: 1*
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Trolleydave: 1 
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll go on then.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

Click?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Correcto, Dave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
B-Blue: 2
p1ngpong: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

Next up!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

lol Dave, I think the movie is too hard to find out.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood



Correct good sir!

*Scores*
*p1ngpong: 3*
B-Blue: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 3, 2010)

Next film!


----------



## DozerGuy (Jan 3, 2010)

Phone Booth?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> Phone Booth?



That's the one!  Welcome to the game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't forget to PM the answer to the pic you post to p1ngy.

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
B-Blue: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
*DozerGuy: 2*
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth



*** Fixed DozerGuys score.


----------



## DozerGuy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats 2, I got Carriers correct on page 3. Heres the next movie:
whoops hang on


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2010)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> Thats 2, I got Carriers correct on page 3. Heres the next movie:
> whoops hang on



I see you are having trouble lol, there you go.


----------



## DozerGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> DozerGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks p1ngpong couldnt find a pic without the title


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2010)

Hulk? (2003)
I remember a dog fight scene.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Hulk? (2003)
> I remember a dog fight scene.



Sorry that is incorrect.


----------



## DozerGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Hulk? (2003)
> I remember a dog fight scene.


Nope, not even warm


----------



## toh_yxes (Jan 4, 2010)

I think its that movie set in New Zealand, where the sheep start eating people. THAT THING could TOTALLY be one of those sheep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just have to remember the name


----------



## Cermage (Jan 4, 2010)

black sheep ?


----------



## toh_yxes (Jan 4, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> black sheep ?


that one yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if its correct, you can have the answer, cuz you had the movie name


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2010)

toh_yxes said:
			
		

> .Radiant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry its not black sheep.


----------



## toh_yxes (Jan 4, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> toh_yxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GODDAMMIT


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord of Illusions?


----------



## DozerGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Lord of Illusions?


Incorrect. Is it time for another pic?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 4, 2010)

That's up to you mate, you can post hints/extra pics whenever you think people are having trouble getting it.


----------



## DozerGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

O.K., Here's a hint:.........ADRIAAAAAN!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 4, 2010)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> O.K., Here's a hint:.........ADRIAAAAAN!









Rocky?







 I didn't remember him looking quite so bad after the fight


----------



## Fluto (Jan 4, 2010)

who cut the bear?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh, its a bear! I got the answer through Google, so I don't know if I should be awarded a point (I've never watched this film).

Prophecy (1979)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2010)

That is correct flameiguana, you CHEATER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But seriously that was a really tough one, so don't worry about it.

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
B-Blue: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
DozerGuy: 2
*flameiguana: 1*
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2010)

Okie dokie


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

I figured y'all needed some more screen shots.



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

Brazil!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

Took ya long enough! 

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
B-Blue: 2
*TrolleyDave: 3*
DozerGuy: 2
flameiguana: 1
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

Next up!


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 5, 2010)

Idiocracy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

Atmosphere said:
			
		

> Idiocracy



Correct!

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
flameiguana: 1
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*Atmosphere: 1*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 5, 2010)

Next:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

Gran Torino.


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 5, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Gran Torino.



Correct


Scores
p1ngpong: 3
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
*flameiguana: 2*
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1






Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

If you can't tell the title of the movie from this shot, you are not a real fan.


----------



## cracker (Jan 5, 2010)

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

Right on!


*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
flameiguana: 2
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
*cracker: 1*





Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap


----------



## cracker (Jan 5, 2010)

Next:


----------



## Fluto (Jan 5, 2010)

UHF - Wheel Of Fish


----------



## cracker (Jan 5, 2010)

You're soooooo stupid!

Sorry couldn't resist.

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
flameiguana: 2
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
*mezut360: 1*




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF


----------



## Fluto (Jan 5, 2010)

i'll post more if this pics too hard
don't want to give away the main character





lol i took at screen shot


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

Napoleon Dynamite!

Pieca cake


----------



## Fluto (Jan 5, 2010)

correct , lol i made a vote for pedro shirt lol

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
*flameiguana: 3*
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
mezut360: 1




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Fluto (Jan 5, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth

omg that things creepy


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2010)

Whoops, forgot to PM you the answer. One of the rules is that the person who is posting next has to PM the previous poster the answer so that they will both be able to confirm the next guess.

Anyway, that was correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
flameiguana: 3
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Joe88: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
*mezut360: 2*




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

As Iggy forgot to PM the answer to mezut360 and mezut is new to the game I'll let it slide.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 5, 2010)

HEY!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2010)

Paul Blart Mall Cop?


----------



## Fluto (Jan 5, 2010)

yes

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 3
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
flameiguana: 3
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
*Joe88: 2*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
mezut360: 2




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

When you update the scores could you please rearrange them as well.  Try and keep all the scores together, ie. If someone has 2 points group them with the other people with 2 points.  It keeps it nice and easy to read.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it Staten Island?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd remove the pic if I were you Man18.  It's got an ad for a warez site in it.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 5, 2010)

ON WITH THE NEXT MOVIE

*Posts merged*

I love Bai Lings nipples


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Is it Staten Island?



Correct!  Don't know when Joe is going to be back on-line and we know the answer's right so I might as well update the scores and keep the game moving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
*p1ngpong: 4*
TrolleyDave: 3
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2010)

Next film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2010)

Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
p1ngpong: 4
*TrolleyDave: 4*
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2010)

Loved that film.  Christopher Walken was awesome in it.

Next up!


----------



## cracker (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord of Illusions?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Lord of Illusions?



That is incorrect.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 6, 2010)

This pic should make it alot easier!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

The Howling

*Posts merged*






 EASY MOV TO START WITH IF I AM CORRECT IF NOW DISREGARD THIS


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 6, 2010)

oops never mind, I should wait for the scores first...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 6, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> The Howling



You're correct, but do me a favour next time and wait for confirmation.  I know you knew the answer but it keeps things easier to follow, specially for people new to the game.  And stops things like B-Blue having to go back and edit posts.

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
*Man18: 1*




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

B-Blue answered correctly to my movie but she removed her answer should i go ahead and SZYSLAK WHERE THE FUCK IS HE? give her the point or just wait it out?

*Posts merged*



			
				Man18 said:
			
		

> The Howling
> 
> *Posts merged*





			
				Man18 said:
			
		

> EASY MOV TO START WITH IF I AM CORRECT IF NOW DISREGARD THIS


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The answer is Sin City!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 6, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> B-Blue answered correctly to my movie but she removed her answer should i go ahead and SZYSLAK WHERE THE FUCK IS HE? give her the point or just wait it out?



If she got it right then give her the point obviously.  Just remember to update the scores and the list.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She removed her answer but i will go ahead and update.

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 3
*B-Blue: 3*
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
Man18: 1




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright, next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Spoiler







*One of the best animated movies of all time! OF ALL TIME!*


----------



## cogitech (Jan 6, 2010)

Spirited Away.

...and I'll give a pre-emptive warning that my screen-shot will be a bit of a challenge, I think, and it'll be at least a few hours before I can post it.

(Fun thread, BTW)


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 6, 2010)

Correct!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 3
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
*cogitech: 1*
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
Man18: 1




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Alright, next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESSIR


----------



## cogitech (Jan 6, 2010)

So, I have to send B-Blue the answer to my forthcoming movie screenshot?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

cogitech said:
			
		

> So, I have to send B-Blue the answer to my forthcoming movie screenshot?


You do because if you are not here B may be able to update the scores in your absence but you shouldnt let that happen


----------



## cogitech (Jan 6, 2010)

OK. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## cogitech (Jan 7, 2010)

OK, here's mine. Maybe I made it too easy?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 7, 2010)

*HINT: *Rusty James


----------



## Man18 (Jan 7, 2010)

remove the hint and replace it with another screen shot

*Posts merged*

screw it rumble fish?


----------



## cogitech (Jan 7, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> screw it rumble fish?



That is correct! ("Rumble Fish", not the "screw it" part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

*Scores*
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 3
*Man18: 2*
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
cogitech: 1
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 8, 2010)

The Big Lebowski?


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 8, 2010)

Terminator 2


----------



## Cermage (Jan 8, 2010)

the wrestler?


----------



## Fluto (Jan 8, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> the wrestler?



i was thinking that for a second even though i never watched it


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 8, 2010)

Nah! It's T2!!!!  Thats clearly The Governators head.  Its right before he stubs the cigar out on his chest and then gets Governated


----------



## Man18 (Jan 8, 2010)

cogitech said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its t2


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 9, 2010)

Hint!


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 9, 2010)

Real people in real danger


----------



## Man18 (Jan 9, 2010)

It is not a well known movie but the actor in the picture that he posted cna easily be googled and imdbed so its an easy guess at the very least so not getting this movie is becuase you are not trying

in fact both actors in the first image are well known here in the US


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 9, 2010)

I admit I'm not trying.  I got my point and I'm happy with it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't recognise the actors from the first pic at all, I thought it Tommy Lee Jones at first but when zoomed in it don't look like him.  Don't recognise the guy in the second pic either.  It looks a little like Jon Heder but I don't think it's him.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 10, 2010)

I have already given a hint with pic no. 2.  Its more of a 'cult' film and gained popularity sometime after its release.


----------



## acmefire (Jan 10, 2010)

its 
Series 7: The Contenders


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

@bazamuffin: Make sure the movie title isn't in the picture filename! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Re-up it to tinypic.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> @bazamuffin: Make sure the movie title isn't in the picture filename!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a hint and YESACME FIRE

Scores
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 3
Man18: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
cogitech: 1
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1


----------



## acmefire (Jan 10, 2010)

try thie easy one


----------



## Man18 (Jan 10, 2010)

the hustler


----------



## Man18 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2010)

Awaiting confirmation of The Hustler
(though I believe he's correct)
Thank you acmefire

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Man18 (Jan 10, 2010)

Scores
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Man18: 3
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 3  MMMM BBLUE
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
cogitech: 1
MegaAce™: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1


http://lazydabbler.files.wordpress.com/200...dvd-poster1.jpg


----------



## acmefire (Jan 10, 2010)

yes he is right its the 
The Hustler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2010)

Answer has been sent to Man18 in case I'm not around to confirm a correct guess.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy crap it's back from the dead.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad you guys got this going again.  



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> (Also just a side note from me personally, we're gonna miss you this round Szyslak.  We all hope you're keeping well and had a good Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words mate!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been meaning to PM you, and will do so quite soon.  

I've got a lot of catching up to do around the site, and I hope to be on a little more regularly now.  Things in my life have settled down a little bit, and I can finally turn the old DS / temp back on again.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2010)

I grinned when I saw you reading the thread, Syz.

Really glad to see you around again.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy Szy its Shitlak... erm... flip that.

Good to see you again mang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as the busyness is coming to an end on my part too, i hope i can catch you around a bit more


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Holy crap it's back from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed you man!


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 11, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I grinned when I saw you reading the thread, Syz.
> 
> Really glad to see you around again.
> 
> ...


Same here bud.  Hopefully you've been pwning ass and taking names.  Glad you're still hanging around.

As for getting back on topic... I have no idea what that movie is.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 11, 2010)

How about a more recognizable image from this movie?








Do you know how difficult it is to find an image from this movie that doesn't feature animated testicles?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2010)

thats a lot of raccoons


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

Pom Poko.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2010)

YES

Scores
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Man18: 3
flameiguana: 3
B-Blue: 3 MMMM BBLUE
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
cogitech: 1
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

Whom should I send the answer, Man18 or Vulpes?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Whom should I send the answer, Man18 or Vulpes?



Send the answer to Vulpes, also what happened to the scores? Theres no list of posted movies at the bottom, how are we supposed to keep track of them?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 11, 2010)

Anger Management!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

YES B-Blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait a moment, I'll update the scores and movie list.
Updated both lists, please don't mess up again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores
*B-Blue: 4*
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Man18: 3
flameiguana: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry guys, I've not been about much the last 2 days.  Thanks for keeping on top of the scores list for us p1ngy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Szyslak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's good to see you back mate!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 11, 2010)

next


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scores
B-Blue: 4
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
*flameiguana: 4*
Man18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 11, 2010)

NVM I'M ZETTA SLOW!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Jan 11, 2010)

Is that Chinatown?  Haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*
B-Blue: 4
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Man18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
*Szyslak*: 1
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea why, other than I know it's one of Vulpes' favorites:


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2010)

my penis prefs girls but is that Mamma Mia?


----------



## acmefire (Jan 11, 2010)

is it 
Ricochet River


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

You are correct! (Man18)

*Scores:*
B-Blue: 4
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
*Man18*: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist the Movie: Conqueror of Shamballa

I recognized the guy's back ;D


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> my penis prefs girls but is that Mamma Mia?



Well, did you take showers after gym class in high school? Then your penis prefers boys as well, lol!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Yes, I think that is Mamma Mia.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Fullmetal Alchemist the Movie: Conqueror of Shamballa
> 
> I recognized the guy's back ;D


You dont recognize nada.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well :|



Spoiler


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2010)

I assure you its entirely coincidental


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

Ugh, it really looks like FMA. Could you give another hint/scene?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2010)

in a few hours. need to give some time before a second hint is posted

also have you only seen like 1 epi of FMA? becuase it looks NOTHING alike


----------



## Man18 (Jan 12, 2010)

\
Best fuckin anime ever hands down


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 12, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 12, 2010)

no but you are closer than megaace


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 12, 2010)

Armitage III Poly Matrix?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 12, 2010)

You are correct! (B-Blue)

Scores:
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Man18: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1

It is my favorite infact i am shocked that no one figured it out.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, next


----------



## gisel213 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oops sorry bout that.......


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, gisel213 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read the rules on the first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: ok, guys it's 10 pm, I'm off to bed. Good night.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 12, 2010)

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 13, 2010)

That is correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Man18: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
*blackdragonbahamut: 1*
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle



Your turn, blackdragonbahamut. Don't forget to PM me the answer


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 13, 2010)

yay, ok here's the next


----------



## Man18 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 13, 2010)

YAY MAN18!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*Scores:*_

B-Blue: 5
*Man18: 5*
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1




Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## Man18 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 14, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

>



Some random Hentai film?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 15, 2010)

Armitage III: Poly-Matrix or Dual-Matrix


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 15, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Armitage III: Poly-Matrix or Dual-Matrix



Is it allowed to post movies twice? Because Armitage III already is in the list.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 15, 2010)

try not to post movies twice specially if its the same scene


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 15, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think TrolleyDave said not to...


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no and its also not allowed to do two guesses in one.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 15, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. Wasn't sure. I have confirmed that it is Armitage III: Poly-Matrix.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wrong Hatsu


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 15, 2010)

can people plz read the dam rules on the first page
its getting very annoying


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> can people plz read the dam rules on the first page
> its getting very annoying


Ah, you aint seen nothing yet.  Go back and look at the old NTM threads.  I'm beginning to think it was more fun when Man18 would wreak havoc rather than playing nicely.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2010)

FUCK IT LETS GIVE THE POINT AWAY FUCK IT ALL TAKING 2 GOD DAMNED LONG HATSU WAS CLOSE ENOUGH ITS DUAL MATRIX FUCKIN CAPSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Scores:

B-Blue: 5
Man18: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
Hatsu: TWO
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
cracker: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Do I send the answer to Man18?


----------



## Inunah (Jan 16, 2010)

Only movie I can think of that looks that stupid is Harold and Kumar, or some Cheech and Chong movie. Maybe one of those stupid movies that go the way of Scary Movie.... :\ I have no clue on that one.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Only movie I can think of that looks that stupid is Harold and Kumar, or some Cheech and Chong movie. Maybe one of those stupid movies that go the way of Scary Movie.... :\ I have no clue on that one.


You're not even close


----------



## Inunah (Jan 16, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i've never seen any of those movies, so I wouldn't even know. I was just thinking of stupid  movies because that guy with the genital-face looks stupid.


----------



## cracker (Jan 16, 2010)

10 Things I Hate About You

RIP Heath


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2010)

Ferris Buellers Day Off.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> 10 Things I Hate About You
> 
> RIP Heath



Correct!

Scores:

B-Blue: 5
Man18: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
*cracker:* 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin 1
acmefire 1

cracker's turn!


----------



## cracker (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 16, 2010)

War Games?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2010)

Big?


----------



## cracker (Jan 16, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Big?



Oh yeah! Classic childhood movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

B-Blue: 5
Man18: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
acmefire: 1
*Revolutionize: 1*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 17, 2010)

Star Trek


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep! It's Star Trek.

*Scores:*

B-Blue: 5
Man18: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
acmefire: 1
Revolutionize: 1
*^ what he said: 1*


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Densetsu (Jan 17, 2010)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 17, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores:*

B-Blue: 5
Man18: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
acmefire: 1
Revolutionize: 1
^ what he said: 1
*Densetsu3000: 1*


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## acmefire (Jan 17, 2010)

the rock


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 17, 2010)

acmefire said:
			
		

> the rock


You are correct!


----------



## acmefire (Jan 17, 2010)

here try this one


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 17, 2010)

Somebody forgot to update the movie list, so I did an update.

*Points and Movie-list up-to-date*

B-Blue: 5
Man18: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
*acmefire: 2*
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
^ what he said: 1
Densetsu3000: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock


----------



## Man18 (Jan 17, 2010)

acmefire said:
			
		

> here try this one


Trainspotting


----------



## acmefire (Jan 17, 2010)

yes its  trainspotting
Scores:


Man18: 6
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
^ what he said: 1


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys, please don't forget to update the "previous used movie"-list.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hey guys, please don't forget to update the "previous used movie"-list.



What MegaAce said.  It's important to update the movies list so people don't post the same film twice.  And even if you're too lazy to update it yourself don't cut the whole thing off.  What was the point in that?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 17, 2010)

most should get this instantly but some may take a second, everyone has seen this and LOVED IT. I remember when this came out I saw it with my father and it was just awesome.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed its Man18 who keeps intentionally omitting the movie list from the scores.

I say intentionally because he is perfectly aware of how things are done in the game.


----------



## cracker (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm guilty of that too on the last turn I had.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> I'm guilty of that too on the last turn I had.



Shame on you too then!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 17, 2010)

acmefire said:
			
		

> yes its  trainspotting
> Scores:
> 
> 
> ...


acme, you left my name out of the list.  Make sure you copy and paste the list properly.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 17, 2010)

i dun know wtf he is talkin bout.


----------



## acmefire (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry Densetsu3000

Man18: 6
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
^ what he said: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jan 17, 2010)

This was not guessed yet I am reposting the image so no one will get confused about the recent score update.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> This was not guessed yet I am reposting the image so no one will get confused about the recent score update.


Someone's been pirating Blu-Ray!


----------



## Leon1977 (Jan 18, 2010)

Streetfighter: Chun Li!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2010)

The easiest movie so far to guess....


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2010)

Man18: 6
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
^ what he said: 1 
ZeVerstava :1

Good job, not a lot of folks round these parts like good movies


----------



## cracker (Jan 18, 2010)

So that's where soy sauce comes from!


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

ZeVerstava actually has 2 points. He changed his name from "^ what he said" to his current one.


And keep the list in shape, lazy fucks. Thanks MegaAce

*Scores:*
Man18: 6
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
*ZeVerstava :2*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China


--------------------------------
Current pic


Spoiler


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2010)

i wasnt sent the movie answer so i dont know what it is but that guy looks like Gustav Fröhlich and im SURE i have seen his face before


Okay nvm i figured out what it was.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2010)

Fritz Lang's Metropolis


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Man18: 6
> B-Blue: 5
> p1ngpong: 4
> TrolleyDave: 4
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2010)

*Scores:*
Man18: 6
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
flameiguana: 4
*ZeVerstava :2*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Dudeonline: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis


--------------------------------


Next up!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> ** score table edited out.



Next time update the film list as well.

From now on anyone who doesn't update the score list or list of films already posted will be docked a point.

Oh and is the pic from Enemy Mine?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> ** blah blah blah



Oh hi there The Worst!  Stop fucking about.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

You forgot to  update again -2 more points

*Scores:*
Man18: 6
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
ZeVerstava :2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Dudeonline: 1
*TrolleyDave: 0*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2010)

+1 to TrolleyDave

and I did update both lists in my post FYI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no need to get hostile.


*SCORE LIST*



Spoiler



Man18: 6
*TrolleyDave: 5*
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
ZeVerstava :2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Dudeonline: 1



*FILM LIST*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> +1 to TrolleyDave
> 
> and I did update both lists in my post FYI
> 
> ...



I know you did, I wasn't referring to you.  Would you also mind adding another 2 to my score.  You used the one that TheWorst posted which removed 2 of my points.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I just meant that I updated the score list up to date so no one else had to. I guess its obvious now that whats-his-face is just being rediculous


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2010)

Dave actually had 4 points, but that ZeVerstava guy there messed the list up.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

Next up :


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

Baseketball


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2010)

I know this one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> Baseketball




Correct.

*SCORE LIST*



Spoiler



Man18: 6
*TrolleyDave: 5*
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
ZeVerstava :3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
cracker: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Dudeonline: 1



*FILM LIST*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know that one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> I don't know that one.



Read the rules and play the game properly if you want to play.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

_Malibu's Most Wanted_


*Posts merged*

anyway the answer to my pic is _Planet of The Apes_


----------



## cracker (Jan 18, 2010)

King Pin

and Malibu's Most Wanted... Do I get a quarter point for that?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

mine was _Planet of The _


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> King Pin
> 
> and Malibu's Most Wanted... Do I get a quarter point for that?



Correct.  TheWorst went back and changed it after you guessed.

*SCORE LIST*



Spoiler



Man18: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
ZeVerstava :3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
*cracker: 3*
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Dudeonline: 1



*FILM LIST*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Kingpin


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

_Apes_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Now what. An why did you go back and change your image?



Because it's TheWorst and it's what he does.


----------



## cracker (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh noes! TheWorst broke the Internets! :/


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

you forgot to give me a point for _Malibu's Most Wanted_




-ZeVerstava


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Oh noes! TheWorst broke the Internets! :/



Don't forget it's your turn to post a screencap!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2010)

what the fuck is goin on?

srsly


and guess is enemy mine


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> what the fuck is goin on?
> 
> srsly
> 
> ...


srsly wtf is goin on..... last i saw that it was the last movie posted


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

-1 for double posting

Scores

*Man18: -1*


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 18, 2010)

This game is now fucked up.

Just post the image, cracker.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

The shit has hit the fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We're actually just waiting for cracker to post his screencap. ZaVerstava = bad boy


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 18, 2010)

well this thread turned to shit


----------



## cracker (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry guys was just waiting for the Powers That Be and my video capping skillz to post...


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

SON OF A BITCH


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

_Planet of The Apes_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Sorry guys was just waiting for the Powers That Be and my video capping skillz to post...



Scary Movie?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

but really the movie is _Hot Shots_


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 18, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Sorry guys was just waiting for the Powers That Be and my video capping skillz to post...


Hot Shots

And dammit, why does my name keep getting removed from the list?  Does this not count?

If people are too stupid to play this game, they shouldn't be allowed.

*EDIT*
Shit, ZeVerstava got to it first.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Star Trek II (2)


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Star Trek II (2)



no it's Star Trek II:  The Wrath of Khan


new movie:


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

is it Star Trek 3?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

nope


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of idiot are you?!

We continue to guess until someone gets it right. 

And isn't Star Trek II and Star Trek II:  The Wrath of Khan the same movie?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

no star trek II is The next Generation, idiot.

*Posts merged*

or Star Trek II could be Star Trek (2009), idiot.


----------



## Tanas (Jan 19, 2010)

Transparent Aluminum


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Transparent Aluminum



correct.  also known as _Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home_

update the scores yourself


----------



## Tanas (Jan 19, 2010)

You do it lazy arse.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> no star trek II is The next Generation, idiot.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> or Star Trek II could be Star Trek (2009), idiot.


Just get off this thread. You can't even play this simple game. Go back to your mother's basement.


----------



## cracker (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> but really the movie is _Hot Shots_



Yep...




Spoiler



Man18: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
*ZeVerstava :4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
Hatsu: 2
*cracker: 3*
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Dudeonline: 1





Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/]Hot Shots[/url]



Hmm hey dammit you didnt't wait for the confirmation...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lazy Bastard.

Is it that hard to add a name to a list? Fucking lazy. You are 'The Worst'.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Star Trek II (2)



Correct.

Man18: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
*Hatsu: 3*
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Dudeonline: 1
Densetsu3000: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan



Have added Densetsus name back to the list and removed TheWorsts.  If you've got more than 1 point Densetsu mate let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry, my screenshot wasn't so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Blame my DVD ripper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Updated the pic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Sorry, my screenshot wasn't so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, it was Insurrection before.

But FFVII Advent Children?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

SON OF A BITCH

YOU- BUT- I- WHA- 

MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Not sure who would get the point but I beat ya to the punch there Guildy


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children
> Correct!
> 
> Man18: 6
> ...


No it wasn't. It was still FFVII Advent Children.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

This one's a toughie eh?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> This one's a toughie eh?



Lol, I'm probably wrong but I'll say Sherlock Holmes. Yay screener copies!

Other than that, guessing the time period, Gettysburg.

I'm horrible at movies.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect.
Both guesses.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Brain Dead aka Dead Alive?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Yap. Wrong. Also, I love how the Windows 7 snipping tool can screen capture WMP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually print screen grants me a black screen in WMP, but that was in XP


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

use vlc not wmp and its 2 hard to guess, as for the time period there is a guy wearing a suit and tie so its not old timey


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> use vlc not wmp and its 2 hard to guess, as for the time period there is a guy wearing a suit and tie so its not old timey



IMO this would be very easy to guess if you have seen it,  as you see that particular object throughout the whole movie.

This is my one and only hint


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

is it drag me to hell? i remember a handkerchief being very important


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> is it drag me to hell? i remember a handkerchief being very important


Yes!

*Man18: 7*
TrolleyDave: 5
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
Hatsu: 3
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell



Your turn, Man18.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

Movie Testing the Attachment feature, not sure if i can post a movie with it or not but we will see.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

The Evil Dead?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Correct!

Man18: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
B-Blue: 5
p1ngpong: 4
flameiguana: 4
*Hatsu: 4*
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead



Your turn, Hatsu!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2010)

Akira?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Akira?


Correct!

Man18: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
B-Blue: 5
*flameiguana: 5*
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira



flameiguana, your turn!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2010)

Hint: Korea


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 19, 2010)

Ninja Assasin? Sorry, first time I tried this game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

The Host.


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 19, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Host.



correct


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

gotchapt said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please remove this. Only the movie poster or the previous movie poster (that the current movie poster has PM'ed the answer to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) can confirm the answer is correct.

Man18: 7
*TrolleyDave: 6*
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 5
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Next up!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 19, 2010)

Handy: Adventures of an Evil Wall


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Handy: Adventures of an Evil Wall



Is that the sequel to Nipple Tweaks : Fingers of Fun?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

im stumped but im gonna guess Nightmare on elm street 3

not because it matches anything but because I cant think of what it would actually be.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> im stumped but im gonna guess Nightmare on elm street 3
> 
> not because it matches anything but because I cant think of what it would actually be.



No sorry mate, wrong film.  I'd be surprised if you ain't seen this one though, you've got a decent taste in horrors.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

If i have seen it I dont remember it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Give it a few hours and I'll post another pic and a hint.  You'll probably get it from them.  Although the pic I posted is from a pretty famous scene in the film.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it from Day of the Dead? 

This is from a movie I've seen at least half a dozen times, but can't recall
(glad to see a tide of non-anime movies at last)


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> Is it from Day of the Dead?
> 
> This is from a movie I've seen at least half a dozen times, but can't recall
> (glad to see a tide of non-anime movies at last)


this is the first round where there has been a few anime movies and there is probably only 7 or 8 on the list

day of the dead? really its not really that kind of scene, its a cinder block wall and these hands are reaching through so its more supernatural than science fiction which lead me to think it was a dream like sequence, the women in the photo is popular but i cant remember a movie with her in it, she generally plays the bitchy woman that dies really fast. iirc she also has a very unique voice.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> Is it from Day of the Dead?
> 
> Correct!
> 
> ...



It's from a dream sequence in the film which is why it seems so out of place.  And I'll agree with you about the anime films, there hasn't really been that many - we've had other rounds where there's been way more.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

it didnt scream zombie to me so like i said i assumed it was a dream thing so I went for NOES (oh noes?). I didnt recognize it so i tried to go with what i could tell from the scene. 

I got the actress wrong though I thought she was someone else.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy hell, I didn't expect to actually _win_. I just check to see what movies are being posted and saw people were stumped by this one. 
Either way, here's an easy one to get:


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

robocop?


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup! My favorite part of the movie with Emil yelling, "I like it!"

Scores
Man18: 8
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 5
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> Holy hell, I didn't expect to actually _win_. I just check to see what movies are being posted and saw people were stumped by this one.
> Either way, here's an easy one to get:



Don't forget to PM your answer to the person who posted the pic that you guessed.  It's just in case the person posting the pic isn't around when someone guesses, that way there's at least 2 people who know the answer. And don't forget to update the list of films previously posted as well.  Would you mind going back and editing your post to include the list.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2010)

i guess ill wait


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

*EDIT*
Robocop...again?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Robocop?

EDIT: Damn you, Densetsu!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2010)

thats not a movie post, im guessing robo cop for the previous movie posted, Kurtwood there is proof but I shall wait anyway, hell it may not even be right but who knows.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

It's confirmed but Blue Zoidberg didn't update everything.  Go ahead with your turn whenever you want Man18 mate.

*Scores*
Man18: 8
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 5
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> thats not a movie post, im guessing robo cop for the previous movie posted, Kurtwood there is proof but I shall wait anyway, hell it may not even be right but who knows.Are you waiting for confirmation?
> 
> Didn't Blue Zoidberg already say you were correct?QUOTE(Blue Zoidberg @ Jan 19 2010, 04:22 PM) Yup! My favorite part of the movie with Emil yelling, "I like it!"



Or am I losing track again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
Trolley, you're even more ninja with your posts than I am


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Trolley, you're even more ninja with your posts than I am



I have learned well from you Sensei. *bows respectfully*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aren't you two supposed to fight now, to see if Dave earns his guns or is sent west?

...oh, shit.....wrong story.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2010)

k, movie


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like Brokeback Mountain


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 20, 2010)

Does it have to be so gay?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2010)

flame gj

*Scores*
Man18: 8
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
CowBoyButtFuck


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2010)

Can we get another post up?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry just got back from school.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

_The Trial_


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> _The Trial_


That is incorrect.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

_Psycho_


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 21, 2010)

Psycho?

EDIT: Damn you, The Worst!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, its Psycho.

*Scores*
Man18: 8
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
*ZeVerstava: 1*
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 21, 2010)

Semi Pro?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Semi Pro?



nope.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wimbledon?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 21, 2010)

Balls Out Gary The Tennis Coach

*Posts merged*

if im right


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Balls Out Gary The Tennis Coach




correct.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 21, 2010)

DAMNIT. I was going to guess that last night, but couldn't find a pic to back up my guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and i haven't seen it yet...)

Sadness!!


----------



## cracker (Jan 21, 2010)

Honkey Stole My Car?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you going to update the scores and film list then?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 21, 2010)

everyone I was correct so please take a look at my post before this one for the next movie.


----------



## cracker (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmmmm dammit....


Whitey Stole My Ride


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2010)

Fast and the Furious 
Based on the idea that it's a white guy in a car (never seen the movie)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)

Well seeing as TheWorst once again is too lazy to update the scores here they are.

*Scores*
*Man18: 9*
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *Well seeing as TheWorst once again is too lazy to update the scores here they are.*


Because he's banned. Again.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

@Man18's movie (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=199775&view=findpost&p=2547385): $5 A Day?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Well that makes sense.  He could have done when it he posted the reply that it was correct though.  He wasn't banned then.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's too lazy to, anyway.


----------



## cracker (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm... It seems like TrolleyDave posting a new pic is the only answer?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Hmmm... It seems like TrolleyDave posting a new pic is the only answer?



Man18 posted a new one after TheWorst said he was right.  I'll repost it to keep the game flowing though.  Still consider it Man18's turn.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

$5 a day?

EDIT: I was the first one to answer it correctly (read above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> $5 a day?
> 
> EDIT: I was the first one to answer it correctly (read above
> 
> ...



I didn't see Man18 confirm your answer so how are you sure you've answered it correctly?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah he likes to screw the game up.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see that on IRC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tineye told me.

EDIT: 1700th post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well, looks like I'll just have to cancel that one then.  Here's a fresh pic to start it going again.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2010)

I informed Hatsu before i posted in IRC he said he was going to post but never fuckin did, I dont ruin the game its just you fuckers dont watch enough movies and Hatsu was on the low points end of the list so I said fuck it. 

The Prophecy
is the movie and let hatsu post a movie/


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2010)

PS and it should have been imdbed in the first 10 mins of posting i mean damn 2 well known actors


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2010)

yay for cheating


----------



## cracker (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes... From now on there should be no people in the screen caps...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

So do I do what Man18 said, and post a movie?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> So do I do what Man18 said, and post a movie?



You do now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
*Man18: 10*
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Dudeonline: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hatsu post a movie and send me the answer I will be the update guy if you are not around. Dont send to Trolley


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Inunah (Jan 23, 2010)

Lassie.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Lassie.


No.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 23, 2010)

The Yearling. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> The Yearling. Don't ask me how I know this.


How do you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores
Man18: 10
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
*Dudeonline: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling



Your turn, dudeonline.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 23, 2010)

had a hell of a time trying to find a screen for this movie...


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2010)

Legend!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Legend!


Correct!

Scores
Man18: 10
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Dudeonline: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1
*WildWon: 1*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling
Legend



Your turn, WildWon.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2010)

Now wait, do i tell the answer to dude or hatsu?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2010)

The City of Lost Children. Loved that movie


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2010)

Car-wrecked!

Scores
*Man18: 11*
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 4
cracker: 3
Dudeonline: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1
WildWon: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling
Legend
City Of Lost Children


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2010)

I will try to make 11 my last point because i dont want to be a judge... you guys need to pick up your game you have 7 days to pass me


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

Dune?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2010)

no you have to say it like DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
Scores
*Man18: 11*
TrolleyDave: 6
B-Blue: 5
flameiguana: 6
p1ngpong: 4
Hatsu: 5
cracker: 3
Dudeonline: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1
WildWon: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling
Legend
City Of Lost Children
DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn right its Dune. Sucks I wasnt online


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Damn right its Dune. Sucks I wasnt online


You've failed to live up to your namesake.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> no you have to say it like DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
> 
> Scores:
> Man18: 11
> ...


Here's the fixed list.

My movie:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2010)

Dr Dolittle?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Dr Dolittle?


Nope.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2010)

For some reason Men In Black 2 keeps springing to mind.  And cheers for fixing the list Hatsu!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> For some reason Men In Black 2 keeps springing to mind.  And cheers for fixing the list Hatsu!


Not even close.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 23, 2010)

Frankenweenie?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Frankenweenie?


Nope.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin hilarious


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2010)

@Densetsu: Bravo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@DUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE comments: Shouldn't that be Dddddduuuuuuuuuuuu- ? *buh dum tss*

@Most Recent Movie Pic Post: Damnit. That looks half familiar, i asked Wife® if she knows, she looked and asked "Men in Black?" And i yelled at her NOOOOO!! Well, not so much a yell. More of a, "I don't think so. Trolley already guessed MiB2."

I'm prolly gonna punch myself in the face when i hear the answer! I'll post pics of that happens.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2010)

shitty movie


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 23, 2010)

Norbit


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 23, 2010)

@man18 
real word


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 24, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Norbit



Correct!

Scores:
Man18: 11
TrolleyDave: 6
flameiguana: 6
B-Blue: 5
Hatsu: 5
p1ngpong: 4
cracker: 3
Dudeonline: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
Blue Zoidberg: 1
WildWon: 1
*bnwchbammer: 1*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling
Legend
City Of Lost Children
DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
Norbit


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 24, 2010)

Alright, there's mine. Don't think it'll be too hard.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 24, 2010)

We're in the final week of the game. Shot-in-the-dark time. 

Lost in Translation?


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2010)

Rushmore?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 25, 2010)

of course its rushmore how the fuck did he get lost in translation


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 25, 2010)

Easy:

Because I never saw either of those movies.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 25, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> Rushmore?



Yup! (anyone wanna update the list for me?)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 25, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Yup! (anyone wanna update the list for me?)



I will, but just this once.

Scores:
Man18: 11
TrolleyDave: 6
flameiguana: 6
B-Blue: 5
Hatsu: 5
p1ngpong: 4
cracker: 3
Dudeonline: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
*Blue Zoidberg: 2*
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
WildWon: 1
bnwchbammer: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling
Legend
City Of Lost Children
DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
Norbit
Rushmore









Good News, Zoidburg! You're up next!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 25, 2010)

^wheres his scar when he removed his own brain?

have you ever seen any episodes of futurama?


----------



## cracker (Jan 25, 2010)

I was surprised it didn't come in Professor Farnworth's voice..


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2010)

Hooray people are paying attention to me!

in other news, here's the next movie:





He's not the 'star of the movie' but he's pretty recognizable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit: sorry the picture url wasn't working


----------



## WildWon (Jan 26, 2010)

That's not Fright Night, is it?


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 26, 2010)

nope, not Fright Night (though that is a good movie)


----------



## Man18 (Jan 26, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> That's not Fright Night, is it?


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH YOU"RE SO COOL WILDWON



it does look like him though i give you that but if you have seen it recently you wouldnt have made that guess


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2010)

Howbout some more hints?


----------



## Chinman (Jan 27, 2010)

escape from l.a.?


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2010)

This should make pretty quick work of it


----------



## WildWon (Jan 27, 2010)

Escape From New York?


----------



## A Big Gay Bear M (Jan 27, 2010)

Escape from New York


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2010)

Correct WildWon!

lessee if I can get this right,

Scores:
Man18: 11
TrolleyDave: 6
flameiguana: 6
B-Blue: 5
Hatsu: 5
p1ngpong: 4
cracker: 3
Dudeonline: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Blue Zoidberg: 2
*WildWon: 2*
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
bnwchbammer: 1



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling
Legend
City Of Lost Children
DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
Norbit
Rushmore
Escape From New York


----------



## A Big Gay Bear M (Jan 27, 2010)

I got it right too!


----------



## WildWon (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, you did, but it's who gets it first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the next movie!






Yo, Blue-Z, do i msg you the answer?
EDIT: Just checked the rules. And Yes... yes i do.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 27, 2010)

Is that Hannibal Rising?


----------



## WildWon (Jan 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Is that Hannibal Rising?



Nope. This one might be a toughie.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, here's a hint.

Sorry for the size of these... hard to find screencaps of this one lol.
Gonna post 2 since they're small.










I have one more that could be more of a giveaway... or at least a good place to start looking, but that will wait


----------



## Man18 (Jan 28, 2010)

i remember seeing this when i was younger but I dont remember anything about it. 

Glenn was looking bad here


----------



## WildWon (Jan 30, 2010)

Erm... Should i give another hint? Should i just move along and start another movie? I dunno what to do at this point


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 30, 2010)

If you can't post more pics, try trivia about the movie as hints. 

You're right, this is a tough one.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 30, 2010)

Alright, Hint Time:

Even though his typecast character was the same as every other roll he's played, "snoogans" was never once mentioned.

Ah, fuck it, here's a pic too. Again, sorry for the size. It's all i can find online


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Alright, Hint Time:
> 
> Even though his typecast character was the same as every other roll he's played, "snoogans" was never once mentioned.
> 
> Ah, fuck it, here's a pic too. Again, sorry for the size. It's all i can find online


Is that Jay on the right?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 30, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> ]Is that Jay on the right?



Jason Mewes, but not Jay, according to the hint


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

Everyone meets up to hang out J is also called Terry in the movie. 

and yes it is Jason Mewes


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

R.S.V.P?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2010)

After this last picture is solved the round is offically over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and is it Bottom's Up?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

it was RSVP


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0703849/

Glenn Quinn, popular over here, well recognizable anyway for his roles as Mark and Doyle (Rosanne and Angel)

The girl is a mystery to me but she is in the trailer for the movie, the older american tempers should have guessed this fairly quickly when they saw Glenn, hell even if you grew up in the 80s/90s or were into the show Buffy. 

I think the girl is Brandi Andres, not really well known


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

Correct OUTGUM



Scores:
Man18: 11
TrolleyDave: 6
flameiguana: 6
B-Blue: 5
Hatsu: 5
p1ngpong: 4
cracker: 3
Dudeonline: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DozerGuy: 2
Joe88: 2
mezut360: 2
MegaAce™: 2
acmefire: 2
Blue Zoidberg: 2
WildWon: 2
blackdragonbahamut: 1
Szyslak: 1
cogitech: 1
moozxy: 1
greyhound: 1
Lazycus : 1
zeromac : 1
FlatFrogger : 1
.Radiant : 1
Tanas : 1
Atmosphere: 1
bazamuffin: 1
Revolutionize: 1
Densetsu3000: 1
bnwchbammer: 1
*Outgum: 1*



Spoiler: Films previously posted




Zombieland
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Moon
Ip Man
Grosse Point Blank
Carriers
Death Race 2000
The Man with Two Brains
Dead Snow
Goodfellas
District 9
Nowhere Boy
Fight Club
Con Air
Blue Velvet
Rounders
Unbreakable
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Click
Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood
Phone Booth
Prophecy
Brazil
Idiocracy
Gran Torino
This is Spinal Tap
UHF
Napoleon Dynamite
Pan's Labyrinth
Paul Blart: Mall Cop
Staten Island
Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
The Howling
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Sin City
Spirited Away
Rumble Fish
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Series 7: The Contenders
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke
Pom Poko
Anger Management
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
Chinatown
Mamma Mia!
Armitage III Poly Matrix
Howl's Moving Castle
Lucky Number Slevin
Armitage III: Dual Matrix
10 Things I Hate About You
Big
Star Trek
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
The Rock
Trainspotting
Big Trouble in Little China
Metropolis
Enemy Mine
Baseketball
Hot Shots
Star Trek 2:The Wrath Of Khan
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Drag Me To Hell
The Evil Dead
Akira
The Host
Day of the Dead (1985)
RoboCop
Brokeback Mountain
Psycho (1960)
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
The Prophecy
The Yearling
Legend
City Of Lost Children
DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
Norbit
Rushmore
Escape From New York
R.S.V.P.





*Posts merged*

[url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=206457]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=206457[/url]

Next Round


----------

